

New proof-of-concept bootkit targets UEFI and Windows 8 - KingofGnG
http://www.neowin.net/news/new-proof-of-concept-bootkit-targets-uefi-and-windows-8

======
drv
As hinted at in the original article[1], this sort of attack relies on running
code during the EFI boot phase, and so it would be prevented by secure boot,
since the attack code would not be signed and thus would not run.

See also Matthew Garrett's coverage[2].

1: [http://www.itsec.it/2012/09/18/uefi-technology-say-hello-
to-...](http://www.itsec.it/2012/09/18/uefi-technology-say-hello-to-the-
windows-8-bootkit/) 2: <http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/16987.html>

